# peanut butter interior



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

would a peanut butter interior look good with a champagne painted ride? what do you guys think?


(not my ride)


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

I personally think it would look good with it.

BTW where are you getting your material from.


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

CAN'T GO PEANUT WITH OUT THE JELLY.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

any pics of peanut butter interiors? there is a homie on here lowriders2choppers that sells leather hides, help a homie out with some pics :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i wpuld go with a light er sand color not that dark tan shade. for it to bring out the paint more.

but its your car


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

i agree with him^^^^


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 30 2006, 03:56 PM~6074833
> *i wpuld go with a light er sand color not that dark tan shade. for it to bring out the paint more.
> 
> but its your car
> *


I agree with slo- My car is champange color and I have the darker tan and I am going to change it. Check out this months TLM and look at Shotgun Six Four interior. To me it is the perfect color's for the lighter tan paint jobs.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT need some pics


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 30 2006, 01:22 PM~6073445
> *would a peanut butter interior look good with a champagne painted ride? what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...



hell yea it would,let me try to find this pic i saved a long time ago,i was gonna do peanut butter too :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah dont just go with "Peanut Butter" :ugh: just cus it sounds cool...thats an awfull color.


----------

